# Scanner Software for Canon MP140



## zakattack9

Hi, I've got a problem. I don't know how to scan images from my Canon MP140. I've thought a bit about it, and then I stopped being stupid. You have to have software to scan.

So, any suggestions on free applications that "scan"?


----------



## mep916

http://www.usa.canon.com/consumer/c...ategoryid=116&modelid=15294#DownloadDetailAct

Select XP from the Operating Systems drop down menu, then download the MP Navigator software. I have a Canon MP610, and that's the package I have to install to use the scanner.


----------



## lawson_jl

You can also use the scanner and camera wizard in XP.  It's under Programs>Accessories.


----------

